# Lmr drowning.



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://m.fox19.com/story/38391553/little-miami-river-search-family-of-missing-teen-calls-for-help
Any updates on this ?
A sad reminder to be careful on the water. I fish this general area often and was saddened to read this story, prayers to his family.
I may start wearing a life jacket for wading the larger rivers, I've had a couple of frightening moments myself. 
Truly a tragedy


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sad to read... but it sounds like they gave not even found a body yet...

...Hopefully they find a young man several miles downstream....alive


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Two bad weekends. Multiple drownings in each one. Inexperience and/or bad decisions will get you every time. Wear your damn vest if not for yourself then for your family's sake.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

I know what you mean Musky. But I never wear my vest on the river. At the same time, I never go when it's a raging torrent of chocolate milk. Really sad that this happens. People underestimate the power and danger of our local rivers.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

ARNfishin said:


> I know what you mean Musky. But I never wear my vest on the river. At the same time, I never go when it's a raging torrent of chocolate milk. Really sad that this happens. People underestimate the power and danger of our local rivers.


I started wearing mine religiously after a good size branch quietly fell right next to me while I was wading. Made me think about the fact that there are forces of nature that can cause a man to become unconscious against his will. You can't swim while you're unconscious; even in a foot of water. 

With as much time as I spend on the water I decided the risk wasn't worth the very minor, if at all in existence, inconvenience of wearing a life vest with pockets on it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I started wearing mine religiously after a good size branch quietly fell right next to me while I was wading. Made me think about the fact that there are forces of nature that can cause a man to become unconscious against his will. You can't swim while you're unconscious; even in a foot of water.
> 
> With as much time as I spend on the water I decided the risk wasn't worth the very minor, if at all in existence, inconvenience of wearing a life vest with pockets on it.


What type do you wear ?
I know I won't wear it unless it's comfortable. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

garhtr said:


> What type do you wear ?
> I know I won't wear it unless it's comfortable.
> Good luck and good fishing !


The one I have is nothing special, it's just a high-backed, zip-up Stohlquist with two chest pockets. There are certainly better looking and more comfortable vests out there, but I have tested it and it will float me.

I suppose we make other sacrifices of comfort and convenience by situation. Jeans and a button down is formal attire in my mind, but I'll wear a suit and tie to a wedding. When I first got my license I didn't wear my seatbelt but now it's always buckled before I'm out of the drive. My grandpa lost direct eyesight in one eye for not wearing safety glasses while using a wood chipper; bet you can guess if he does now.

This isn't to say that I think a guy wading or kayaking a stretch of river at safe levels has anything near a significant chance of being in a life or death situation; but no matter how small the chance, it is still there. That's just the nature of being in and around water. For us guys who spend a lot of time solo on moving water I just feel like it's a good thing to do.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I know they are not the most comfortable and some wear them only when they are alone. But the two drownings two weekends ago show that things can go bad even when you're out with someone. I'm committed to wearing mine full time now. If something happens and I end up in the water at least there won't need to be a dive team looking for me while putting their lives at risk. I have both a standard vest and an inflatable (that I'm wearing most of the time now). Yeah, it's gets a little warm but I'll deal with it. 

I've always worn my seatbelt but didn't always wear my helmet on my mc. Took grandma hitting me from behind at 30mph while I was sitting still to wake me up. Luckily, that day I had decided to wear my full face, but only because it was cold on that Dec day. That was 12 years ago. Have never gone lid-less since. 

Safety is one of those things that you only get out of it what you put into it. 

Ok, off my soapbox. ;-)


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I started wearing mine religiously after a good size branch quietly fell right next to me while I was wading. Made me think about the fact that there are forces of nature that can cause a man to become unconscious against his will. You can't swim while you're unconscious; even in a foot of water.
> 
> With as much time as I spend on the water I decided the risk wasn't worth the very minor, if at all in existence, inconvenience of wearing a life vest with pockets on it.


I get that. But I never go alone and if I overly prepared for every possible freak accident, I would end up staying locked up in my room. There is far more danger on the drive to the river than there is on the 2hr float. If I were alone, it's a different story.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

ARNfishin said:


> I get that. But I never go alone and if I overly prepared for every possible freak accident, I would end up staying locked up in my room. There is far more danger on the drive to the river than there is on the 2hr float. If I were alone, it's a different story.


If you consider a life vest being over prepared for walking in or floating on moving water then that is your prerogative.

I wasn't advocating you wear a helmet in case you slip on a rock.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Just heard the sad news that the body of James Ward was found several miles downstream of Camp Dennison and the body of a kayaker was recovered in the GMR.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Just heard the sad news that the body of James Ward was found several miles downstream of Camp Dennison and the body of a kayaker was recovered in the GMR.



damn.... that not good news


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ARNfishin said:


> I get that. But I never go alone and if I overly prepared for every possible freak accident, I would end up staying locked up in my room. There is far more danger on the drive to the river than there is on the 2hr float. If I were alone, it's a different story.



Like flannelcarp said man... it’s your decision... i’m assuming you’re fairly young… I did the same **** all through my 20s… I didn’t even bring a life vest with me down the river ...Now that I am in my 40s… I realize, no matter how experienced I am… It happens in a split second...

I had a mishap in a canoe once in my 20s on the GMR... All it took was one 5 inch diameter log in the water to flip a 17 foot aluminum canoe ...I was underwater long enough to know that I had to untie my shoe and take it off in order to free myself from underneath a log jam ... had I been wearing a life preserver… I would have never been underwater in the first place ... I did not think much of it then… But looking back on it, it scares the **** out of me ...And I did have another person in the canoe with me… But by the time I was underwater, and came back up… He was already 80 yards down river… And no help to me

We’re not trying to be your dad… We’re just giving you helpful advice


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Man, I hate hearing about these stories. 

After investing in a NRS chinook life vest, I have been wearing it non stop on river trips. Not only can it save your life, but it also has a ton of extra features that make it worth wearing even more and I t’s almost as if I’m not wearing a PFD (it’s that’s comfortable). I never worry about it getting too hot because I’m usually always knee deep in the water anyway.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I use one of those big clunky Sea Eagle canoes meant for whitewater rafting. It would take something extraordinary to flip my boat or knock me out of it. Il wear a helmet in my car before a jacket all day on the LMR in my Sea Eagle.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

It's sad to here the news of both people. I for one am going to wear a pfd on wade trips now. I have the Chinook like BBB mentioned. It has a bunch of pockets to carry everything I need. It doesn't matter what kind of water vessel you have you can still fall out of it and the "boat" won't flip over. I have read a bunch of story's of people falling out of boats in tournaments and finding their body's a few days later. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

ARNfishin said:


> I forgot to mention that I use one of those big clunky Sea Eagle canoes meant for whitewater rafting. It would take something extraordinary to flip my boat or knock me out of it. Il wear a helmet in my car before a jacket all day on the LMR in my Sea Eagle.


I bet you're fun at parties.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Indeed. I wear my life jacket just in case the basement of the party house floods. Can't be too safe. What if the door gets jammed and no one can get out? Kidding though, not sure why you needed to start with the personal attacks. But to each their own.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I mean, I'm just saying over the top quotes like this in a thread about a river drowning are hilarious. You must be a good time:

"Il wear a helmet in my car before a jacket all day on the LMR in my Sea Eagle"


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ARNfishin said:


> not sure why you needed to start with the personal attacks. But to each their own.



You’re not sure why??

I’ll tell you why… It’s because there are People on this forum with literally decades of experience on a river...And we are giving you nice and helpful advice on how dangerous it can be, and how quickly something can happen… And instead of saying “thank you for the advice” or appreciating people trying to look out for you…ya keep coming back with these stupid 22-year-old ignorant remarks about how it’s “not going to happen to you”... you ARE That little **** head that we have to hear about on the evening news......That’s why

no one’s telling you to live your life in a bubble… just telling you to wear a damn life jacket on the river…

....but to each their own


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

In the end nobody can make you wear it or not wear it--- it's your choice , There's a bunch stupid (foolish) stuff in my past  --- For me, I'll probably start to wear one on wade trips on the bigger rivers, especially at night and when the water is colder. I've been considering it for some time and since I'm almost always alone and at an advanced age ---it's time
Good luck, stay safe and good fishing !


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BTW... Another yaker died over the weekend in the Sandusky river around Tiffin. http://m.wtol.com/toledonewsnow/db_348523/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=bV5AhZfV
He wasn't alone and still drowned.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been on the river for decades myself. I stated why I don't wear one and the conditions in which I find that okay. The personal attack was completely uncalled for. You defending it shows your character. Thousands of people go down the canoe drinking with no jacket on every year and have no experience. Do that many die? I have a more stable canoe, more experience and more sobriety than the vast majority. Telling me to wear a life jacket isn't advice. I know what a life jacket does and what it's for. I know when it's necessary and when it isn't. It's a matter of choice, if it weren't it would be law. You guys this big of d***s out on the water too? Goodness.

High School drama aside, it's terrible to hear that these folks were found dead. I guess I always hold out some hope that for some reason the exited the water and lost their way only to be found later. RIP


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's my advice-- Let's all take a deep breath and be thankful we're safe . Wear it if you want , hope it works out for everyone 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ARNfishin said:


> I've been on the river for decades myself. I stated why I don't wear one and the conditions in which I find that okay. The personal attack was completely uncalled for. You defending it shows your character. Thousands of people go down the canoe drinking with no jacket on every year and have no experience. Do that many die? I have a more stable canoe, more experience and more sobriety than the vast majority. Telling me to wear a life jacket isn't advice. I know what a life jacket does and what it's for. I know when it's necessary and when it isn't. It's a matter of choice, if it weren't it would be law. You guys this big of d***s out on the water too? Goodness.
> 
> High School drama aside, it's terrible to hear that these folks were found dead. I guess I always hold out some hope that for some reason the exited the water and lost their way only to be found later. RIP


ok.... and Kagee, I think I will take you up on your advice on the post that you made in the Northeast thread the other night… Thanks for your advice


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Actually, there were 3 loss of lives is SW Ohio in a 2 day period.
One each on the GMR and on the LMR. The third was a toddler in a neighbors pool.
It's not a good time to debate to wear or not to wear...!
Education on the pit falls of safety is a good thing. You gotta teach'em from day one.
And in the case of the toddler...what can be said?
And with that said, since its Turing into a bickering match, this one has to go.


----------

